# finals/caffeine



## 19528 (Nov 15, 2006)

okkk...so like most people, caffeine is a huge trigger for me. i basically can not drink it in any form...so what do people do to stay awake during finals week??


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Drink a ton of water.Peeing will keep you awake.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ha ha, I can go to bathroom and pee without really waking up (it happens several times a night so I know the routine blindfold and can keep my eyes closed)!When I worked nightshifts I had the same problem of staying awake. Eat something with really hot ginger in it, or chew ginger root (good for IBS too). Or try Gingseng tablets.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

^


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

shlep923, how did finals week go for you?I got through them okay. The beginning of the week was great, but then the coffee, chocolate and other no-no's were a part of my diet again. Needless to say I am still paying for my choices and it does not help that now I am at home my parents cook very unhealthy and they do not understand the severity of my stomach problems. BUT I got through finals...big accomplishment since it was so stressful. Not looking forward to the next ones - but that seems like forever away. I hate stress...I do not function well with it.


----------



## 19528 (Nov 15, 2006)

finals week was awful at the beginning, but got better by the end...I tried to drink coffee and I made myself sick for like 2 days, so I basically gave up that hope! Good luck with the food at home!


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah i've basically cut out coffee/caffeine all together too. but i never thought about chocolate causing a problem before... does that happena lotfor you guys?


----------



## 19528 (Nov 15, 2006)

chocolate=killer. but of course i can't stay away from it


----------



## 21716 (Dec 7, 2006)

im coming up to a level modules not too bad only 5 in june i have 10 if i take no retakes n tht aint likely but i know the feeling with caffine i drink caffine free coke it gives me a sugar rush and is cold so i get back to work. i'm also a tea addict so i have a pack of decaf leaves and a pot the action of pouring ect helps


----------

